# Projekt als JAR exportieren mit nur einer MainClass



## Goldfysch (14. Juni 2005)

Tagchen, 
ich hab mir das Tutorial exportieren einer Jar Datei bereits durchgelesen und auch schon alle genannten Sachen probiert, bis auf die Sache mit dem XML.
Ich nutze Eclipse 3.01

Folgendes Problem:
Im Projekt enthalten sind 
3 Packages(allinone,gui,transitions),gefüllt mit selbst erstellten Klassen 
2 JAR Pakete, normal ge"added", nicht mit external
2 Bilder
die MANIFEST.mf

In der Klasse FotoShop im package allinone steht die main() Methode
die Manifest.mf hat als Eintrag:
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: allinone.FotoShop

Das Projekt lässt sich im Eclipse auch problemlos compilieren und ausführen als Application.
Jetzt will ich es in eine JAR exportieren, und zwar alles: die packages, die JAR's und die Bilder. Danach soll es auch bitteschön ausführbar sein.
Also exportiere ich das alles mit dem Eclipse in eine JAR Datei, was auch soweit . Beim Starten der Jar kommt aber der Fehler:

Could not find the main Class. Program will exit

Kurz gefragt: Wieso passiert das? Darf die Klasse mit der main Methode nicht in einem Package stehen? Ich denke mal, dass das kein Prob ist, da ich hier schon ein solches Beispiel gesehen habe...allerdings hatte da jedes Package seine eigene main Methode.
Selbst über die Shell und einen manuellen jar Aufruf über die manifest.mf bringt nur was, wenn die manifest in einem package ist und dann werden nur die Klassen in diesem Ordner compiliert, keine sonst....
Ich komm echt nicht weiter *Haare rauf*

Thx und Grüße,
Goldfisch


----------



## zerix (14. Juni 2005)

Die Manifest-Datei muss in dem Ordner Main-Inf sein. Wenn du das mit eclipse gemacht hast, müsste das ja der fall sein.


----------



## elmato (14. Juni 2005)

ich kann dir nur in sofern weiterhelfen als das ich auf das plugin fatjar aufmerksm machen kann, damit ist es super einfach jars zu erstellen


----------



## illaX (15. Juni 2005)

Hast du vllt. vergessen, beim erstellen des jar-files die main Klasse anzugeben?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo!



> Die Manifest-Datei muss in dem Ordner Main-Inf sein. Wenn du das mit eclipse gemacht hast, müsste das ja der fall sein.


 Du meintest wohl META-INF ;-)



> Main-Class: allinone.FotoShop


 Du muss nach ...FotoShop einmal Enter drücken.
 Dann abspeichern ...

 Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (15. Juni 2005)

@ tom

ja mein ich natürlich, war wohl ein bischen verpeilt


----------



## Goldfysch (17. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antworten. 
@Thomas: Wie gesagt habe ich den anderen Thread dazu schon durchgeackert und habe natürlich das Enter hinter allinone.FotoShop gesetzt 
Beim exportieren habe ich auch die Klasse mit der Main Methode angegeben.

Naja, ich werde das mal mit dem Plugin probieren. Auch Uni-intern hab ich gehört, dass es das reißen soll.
Vielen lieben Dank soweit.

Gruß, das Fischl


----------

